# The welsh film industry



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now that Catherine Zeta-Jones-Douglas has become firmly established in Hollywood, the Welsh film industry is to receive additional funding to step up production. They are going to remake many well known films, but this time with a Welsh flavour. The following are planned for release next year...

* 9Â½ Leeks
* Trefforest Gump
* Cwmando
* The Lost Boyos
* An American Werewolf in Powys
* Huw Dares Gwyneth
* Dai Hard
* The Wizard of Oswestry
* Cool Hand Look-you
* Sheepless in Seattle
* The Eagle has Llandudno
* The Magnificent Severn
* Haverfordwest Was Won
* Austin Powys
* The Magic Rhonddabout
* Independence Dai
* The Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch That Time Forgot
* Seven Brides from Seven Sisters
* Welsh Connection
* Welsh Connection II
* The Bridge on the River Wye
* Lawrence of Llandybie
* A Beautiful Mind-you
* The Welsh Patient
* The King and Mair
* The Sheepshag Redemption

Please contact the Welsh Assembly for actual dates of release and for literal translations where needed.

All films will have subtitles in large joined up writing for the wrinkleys and hard of hearing.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Superb, just superb!!!! ;D

btw, have you heard that they are building 'Valleywood' a new Â£400M studio facility in South Wales. It's going to be the new Pinewood - so hopefully many visits to the sets for me


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

And 'Dai Another Day' of course.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A Welsh continuity announcer actually got suspended after a complaint following his announcement of said Bruce Willis film, '.. and now a film about the nightclub bouncer from Brynmawr - Die hard'


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Classic!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

Apparently this one is real.

Debbie does Dowlais


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

:-X

I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

> '.. and now a film about the nightclub bouncer from Brynmawr - Die hard'


Hmm, surely it's "Dai Hard"?


----------

